# HELP whats best joint



## Ratt (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm building my first piece of furniture, and want to know the best way to do the corner joint that will look the best or not be to plan. 

But I don't want to get over my head or tools. I like the dove tail but I think going 16" high the box joint might be better for my skill level.

Or should I use another type of joint. want it to be strong to.

Thanks Ratt


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It might be helpful if you explain what type of furniture you have in mind, the style and what materials you will be working with.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sounds like a large chest or toy box to me*

With a 16" joint to run and "visible" detail a box joint will be great, a splined miter will just show the two surfaces meeting, a through dovetail would be outstanding, a Kehoe Jig would make a splined dovetail which would be easier possibly. Like cabinetman said "Whatcha' makin' there Bud?" Furniture covers a lot of ground.:laughing: bill


----------



## Ratt (Apr 18, 2009)

*I'm Sorry*

I'm sorry guys, forgot the detail part might help :laughing:. And Woodnthings you are right its a toy box / window seat for my little girl.

I thought I might make it out of pine and then I wonder if that would warp and pull apart, Don't know trying to keep low priced I have to build 3 more box type seats for other box windows in the house.

The toy box needs to be 41" wide and 28" deep 16" high, I'm keeping it square to look like a built-in with open front with 4 cubbie holes. Any help needed.:blink:

Thanks Ratt


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just when I thought I knew what you're making*

You throw me off with open front, 4 cubbies. It's not a traditional "toy box" with a top lid that opens? Will it be a built in and the joints in the back concealed? Are the 4 cubbies like shelf compartments, horizontal. Hey guy, whip out a pen and paper and show it a sketch or give us a link on the net to look at. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Ratt (Apr 18, 2009)

*Here goes*

Yes the front is open with compartments horizontal. The top joints will show, I'll dado the inside part I guess.








And I'm using part of this advice on the other seats. What about should I use ply wood or is there a better choice. Sorry guys I am new at this, The biggest thing I built so far is my wifes podium at work.

Thanks Ratt


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Best Joint= Easiest Joint*

Ratt, If I were you just starting out and I didn't want to get too tricky, I'd use rabbetts and dados and possibly a butt joint. I'd leave the dovetails and miters for the next project. The joint in the center is the most difficult, a double dado, the sides are dados in the middle and either a butt or rabbett on top and bottom. It should have a rabbett all around the back edge to set in a piece of plywood say 1/4" and of course the shelves have to be 1/4" less wide than the sides to allow for the ply.


----------



## Ratt (Apr 18, 2009)

*Ok I see*

Thanks again for your advice, I see what you mean simple is sometimes better.

Thanks again Ratt :yes:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"The joint in the center is the most difficult, a double dado,"

????? Why is this more difficult than a single dado.

George


----------

